# Installer: no DHCP and no re0 if you don't enable IPV6



## randux (Jan 14, 2009)

I noticed during several installs of 7.1-RELEASE (i386 and AMD64) if you say "no" to "Do you want to try to configure IPV6" then your IPV4 stuff will not work and you have to manually configure it which is a PITA the first few dozen times until you remember what you did on your old/missing system.

If you say "yes" to IPV6 then the installer sets up DHCP and everything's fine.


----------



## trev (Jan 15, 2009)

If this is repeatable, you should submit a PR at http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html


----------



## randux (Jan 17, 2009)

Done. Thanks for the link, I thought you had to be signed-up for something to submit reports.


----------



## na5m (Oct 29, 2009)

*This Bug Is Still Present*

I'm installing 8.0-RC2-amd64. Selecting the default "No" to the question about trying IPv6 will leave you without an auto-configured nic. Selecting "Yes" to the question will lead to a successfully auto-configured nic. This must be a bug, I'd imagine (a simple, silly one at that). And almost a year later, it still hasn't been resolved :-(   Thankfully though, this thread explains how to resolve this situation.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah, that might explain countless unsuccessful attemtps to use DHCP and fetch the installation using FTP ...


----------



## LateNiteTV (Oct 29, 2009)

ive noticed this also. i just disable ipv6 after installation.


----------

